# Nepalese caverns contain early paintings of the Buddha



## j d worthington (May 6, 2007)

Here's one for the archaeologically minded:

Explorers find ancient caves and paintings in Nepal - Yahoo! News

Title: "Explorers find ancient caves and paintings in Nepal", from Reuters, by Gopal Sharma, datelined Thu., May 3, 2007.

Here's a slightly different piece, with a picture of one of the paintings:

Buddha paintings found in Nepalese cave - Yahoo! News

Titled: "Buddha paintings found in Nepalese cave", from AP, by Binaj Gurubacharya, datelined Fri., May 4, 2007.


----------



## Talysia (May 6, 2007)

The artwork and statues inside are absolutely beautiful.  Thanks, JD.


----------



## j d worthington (May 6, 2007)

Thank'ee. They are quite fascinating, aren't they?


----------

